# Check out this NEW HYSIDE...



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

Happy Friday!! 

Check out this NEW OUTFITTER 13.0XK (Extra Kick). This is a hole puncher! 

This is a boat that is not "on the menu". This is a limited edition boat.


So, here's the deal currently on our website:

"$3500, plus freight."


And this is a Mountain Buzz exclusive:

-$3500
-FREE SHIPPING! (Lower 48, credit for anywhere else)
-NO Sales Tax!
-And due to overwhelming feedback, we'll throw in 4 FREE D-rings!
-Also throwing in 4 oz Stabond glue (for your D-rings) and a HYSIDE Athletic Mesh Flex-Fit Hat!
(Btw, boats already come with a repair kit...plenty of fabric, circular patches, leafield tool, brush, sandpaper)

Gosh, we're generous..

Must call us to get this deal, mention "The Buzz"...


Outfitter 13.0XK

A standard width, along with higher kick/rise at the bow and stern, makes this boat super maneuverable, while maintaining stability. 

Perfect size for R-2 to R-6. Makes a great fishing rig as well (Kick is gradual from straight tube and more drastic at ends, see pics!)

1680 Denier Hypalon 
Urethane bottom chafers 
Self-Bailing floor 

13' 3" Length 
6' 5" Width 
19" Tubes 
29" Kick 
66" Straight tube 
38" Interior Width 
4 MAIN Chambers, 8 Chambers total (incl. 3 thwarts, floor) 
7 D-rings 
6 Handles 
105 lbs


----------

